# Dislike post function ?



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2017)

Thoughts ?


----------



## muk (Nov 7, 2017)

Not a fan. No badge of honor for the trolls.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2017)

They seem to come in waves


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 7, 2017)

Totally against it.
It's good that we have the option to like posts.

However, disliking a post isn't helpful:

If somebody states something that's not true ->
Better use arguments against it.

If somebody states an unpopular (but subjective) opinion ->
It's good if people stand up for their opinion. We need more
people who aren't afraid of expressing other points of view.

If somebody is rude etc:
It's up to the Admin to handle if it's too much.
But i think rude/disrespectful comments say more about the person stating them...

And a final thoughts:
If somebody states an unpopular but true opinion, it doesn't become untrue just
because everbody disliked it.
This also goes the other way round. However, that's more interesting for future scientists who
examine the popular aberrations of our time. 

EDIT: 

and if it comes to Trolls:
if everybody feeds them with strictly vegan food, they lose their aggressivity.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 7, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Totally against it.
> It's good that we have the option to like posts.
> 
> However, disliking a post isn't helpful:
> ...



^^^ THIS! 

Sounds like the voice of experience and wisdom... (y)


----------



## John Busby (Nov 7, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> ^^^ THIS!
> 
> Sounds like the voice of experience and wisdom... (y)


Well he is a living fossil


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 7, 2017)

...and if somebody SHOUTS like THIS then ignore THEM


----------



## NoamL (Nov 7, 2017)

I mostly use the Like button as a quick way to say "I agree" especially if someone is responding to a post I wrote with their own ideas or corrections. If I strongly disagree with what someone else wrote then I'll write a post to say so, no need for a dislike button.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 7, 2017)

NoamL said:


> I mostly use the Like button as a quick way to say "I agree" especially if someone is responding to a post I wrote with their own ideas or corrections.


Come to think of it, I think that was one of the reasons for adding the Like button. That way people could acknowledge or agree without writing annoying "+1" posts.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 7, 2017)

+1

Oops, sorry.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 7, 2017)

But what do you think of having this icon?


----------



## URL (Nov 7, 2017)

No.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Nov 7, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> But what do you think of having this icon?


YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 7, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> But what do you think of having this icon?



Never.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2017)

We can just pretend then 



creativeforge said:


> Never.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah, I could see it just adding some tension and fighting that otherwise wouldn't exist.
Oversensitive people may end up messaging people asking "why did you dislike my post?" or they would just write some vulgar rant to the person. I actually don't even see a need for a like button.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 7, 2017)

Don't want to be "too" serious, but I remember how many times we've had to temper a few threads and passions because some people just didn't know how to stop putting gasoline on the fire. Time outs are enforced, and verbal arguments are always better if we seek for some kind of agreement that people are different and have the right to their opinions.

As for TROLLS, they rarely survive long in an atmosphere of peace, love, courtesy, deference, humility, altruism, and those who insist in misusing the forum to create contention and bad blood, they too get weeded out after gracious invitations to change and amend their ways. Some people have been won over by the process and are now "behaving." 

Let's dance! I can hear the music from "Moulin Pink!"


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 7, 2017)

And to clarify, I may very well be one of the "oversensitive" people


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2017)

I just had to put on Bowie's Lets Dance now Andre.

OK, my prozac has kicked in, "Musicians helping Musicians"!!, back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Nov 7, 2017)

How about a "CASH ME OUSSIDE, HOWBOW DAT!!" button?


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I just had to put on Bowie's Lets Dance now Andre.
> 
> OK, my prozac has kicked in, "Musicians helping Musicians"!!, back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 7, 2017)

guydoingmusic said:


> How about a "CASH ME OUSSIDE, HOWBOW DAT!!" button?



That's got my vote.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 7, 2017)

URL said:


> No.





creativeforge said:


> Never.









BUT I WANT IT!


----------



## tack (Nov 7, 2017)

I see thumbs down on YouTube videos all the time and I can't even fathom the type of person who does it. Even content I don't particularly like or agree with, if it obviously took the creator some effort to make, what conceivable purpose does thumbs downing that content have?

To me, a thumbs down means that someone feels the Internet is a better place without that content. It is a message to the content creator that they should have spent their time doing something else.

For example, I was rewatching Mike Verta's Tears of a Jedi video recently and was shocked that 4 people took the effort to give it a thumbs down. Honestly, who does that? Even if they didn't like the arrangement, can't they appreciate the talent or effort behind it? Indeed, it's a weapon to be wielded only by trolls.

IMO any thumbs down should require the submitter to register a reason for their grievance so at least the negativity can serve some purpose to the content creator.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 7, 2017)

tack said:


> To me, a thumbs down means that someone feels the Internet is a better place without that content. It is a message to the content creator that they should have spent their time doing something else.



I actually feel that way about some content: 
Those creepy videos disguised as children's videos.
Some political videos that are more like propaganda. 

I value freedom of speech, and I think the thumbs up/down can be a form of speech --when it comes to video creation. That being said, I do agree that many people probably thumbs down due to jealousy, biases of ideology, or because of the fact that they're a competitor and don't care to be honest....hardly ever because they actually, genuinely hate the content (if they were honest with themselves). Personally, I think any video which is monetized is fair game. Just be as honest as you can with whether you like it or not. I don't really believe in censorship, but if people are making videos and making money off of them, the thumbs up/down can be a way to review their content. People and organizations post reviews of movies, tv shows, video games, and so on (Rotten Tomatoes is a "meta" example). 
For the forums I think it's completely different. I think we should be unimpeded from sharing our opinions and ideas, and so why have a like/dislike for that? Anything we can do to separate ourselves from Facebook would be great. So for forums and discussions here I think we should do away completely with the thumbs up/down.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't really see a need, either. Unless it's for Nick's posts, of course.


----------



## URL (Nov 7, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> BUT I WANT IT!



Take a cup of chocolate and a sticky bun, maybe the need for green finger disappears...


----------

